# LFTS 10/1/22 Archery Season



## Mole Hill (Jul 15, 2020)

18 yards away


----------



## Sunshinetim (12 mo ago)

Mole Hill said:


> 18 yards away
> View attachment 856872


Give em another year......


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Nice buck go lions ! Good luck today out there everyone


----------



## Fissshh On! (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice buck Go Lions. Seen a bunch of deer, 4 bucks - 2 spikes, 3 pointer and a small 8. Some are chowing on my purple tops and clover. Had a red tail hawk dive into the grass within 10 yards, but it was a miss. Saw 16 turkeys too, what a great morning to be in the woods. Tuscola county


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

Way to go Go Lions!!!, that's awesome!
Congratulations


----------



## Bandit67 (Nov 10, 2019)

3 bucks so far. Spike and 5 too small to shoot. Decent 8 point was too far away.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Here’s a quick pic! Main frame 8 with two stickers. 17 points for Team 13!!!
> View attachment 856866


Good **** Mike!! Congrats buddy 

Nothing but squirrels and chipmunks for me so far. Sit tell 10 or little after. Be back for afternoon where acorns are plentiful !


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Here’s a quick pic! Main frame 8 with two stickers. 17 points for Team 13!!!
> View attachment 856866


Heck ya Congratulations!!
Flight


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Here’s a quick pic! Main frame 8 with two stickers. 17 points for Team 13!!!
> View attachment 856866


Congrats! That’s a great opening morning buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Oak Ridge (Nov 6, 2019)

Having a good morning so far. I’ve seen 9 bucks and 3 does in Oakland County. 8 of the bucks were 1.5 year olds and a wide 8 that didn’t have a lot of mass. My FIL has seen 14 does and no horns yet. 











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I didn’t know woodchucks climbed tree’s, he has been chilling there for 20 minutes or so .
Flight


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

dad duty this morning, hoping to get out this evening. one buddy hunting private had a buck in front of him but couldnt tell it was buck till moved off outta range, said he has 4 does that wont leave, hes strictly buck hunting right now. another buddy on public got a doe and said lotta camps out, another buddy on public said only 2 camps by his camp but the woods were filled with flashlights, cant wait to be out there though.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Eleven deer walked through this scrape today so far......first buck.









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Here’s a quick pic! Main frame 8 with two stickers. 17 points for Team 13!!!
> View attachment 856866


E congrats nice buck


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Up to 5 deer now. Shooter 8, 2 fawns, 1 doe, small 5 pt. Getting down at 10 to go to my sons football game but will be back out this evening!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I’m out at 10:00, I have text the old fart I’m hunting with a couple times and he hasn’t text me back and it isn’t like him. I hope he just forgot his phone this morning in the house.
Flight


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Congrats on the buck Mike! Dandy!
Pretty sure I have a doe down. Tracking shortly.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Here’s a quick pic! Main frame 8 with two stickers. 17 points for Team 13!!!
> View attachment 856866


Way to get it done!


----------



## peacemaker68 (Nov 1, 2019)

One little buck for me before getting down at 8:15 to help Go Lions recover his buck! Fun morning in the deer woods!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Congrats Go Lions .


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

It’s hard to believe it’s actually deer season. I have not seen a pic of a pb&j sammich or Gatorade yet, Good luck.


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Here’s a quick pic! Main frame 8 with two stickers. 17 points for Team 13!!!
> View attachment 856866


Well done. Congrats


----------



## KenTrost (Dec 24, 2020)

I gave up on the morning; had to go in and warm up, my feet are numb. A button buck spent two and a half hours within 20 yards of me, most of it directly under me. I came in when he finally moved off and gave me an opening to stretch my legs. After I got down another one I didn’t even know was there jumped up and slowly walked away.  I should’ve worn heavy socks….


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Saw 7 doe & fawns this morning. Passed up chip shots on 2 of the doe. Saw 1 coyote also, but had no shot.

A tremendous start to the season!

Congratulations @Go Lions!!!! on shooting a great buck!


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

I wound up over at my unprepped stand due to being bumped. That meant 20 minutes of loudly clearing shooting lanes - great for early morning success, lol. 

I hunted my way out and very nearly got a shot on a doe. I had her at 72 yards but I thought she was bedded down. I could see her head with her nose pointing straight up sniffing. Once her head dropped, I figured I could slip to within 30 or 40 yards and patiently wait for her to stand up. What I didn't know is that she was not bedded but rather was standing in a low spot. I kept within 60 yards of her for a very, very slowly creeping 20 minutes or so but I couldn't ever find a shot or get closer. After this 20 minute very slow chase, she finally got a view of me and booked it. Talk about adrenaline! I was sure I had her at first when I thought she was bedded. Fun hunt. 

Only saw 3 does total. 

Congrats to @Go Lions!!!! - that's a beaut! 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

Sitting until 11 here in Tuscola. 14 does and several Turkey. Been a great hunt so far.


----------



## Tom (mich) (Jan 17, 2003)

After a few decades of deer hunting, I learned something today. Deer love mushrooms. Watched several feed today on those on decaying logs.


----------



## FivesFull (Jan 29, 2017)

Just watched a hawk attack a squirrel. They were going circles around the tree unfortunately the squirrel got away and the hawk moved on. That was all the excitement for today. I’m heading out now before I have to make the first post in the I just sharted thread.


----------



## Martinp26 (Apr 23, 2011)

Good luck this year everyone!

people say hunter numbers are down but every spot I scouted on public land this year was full of hunters this morning. Very frustrating first day. And yes, I went to places nobody else goes! Haha


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

First bowhunt in 10+ years, first ever hunt on my own land. Saw deer, all too far away. Fun first morning back at it!


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

FivesFull said:


> Been a **** show this morning. Was rough getting in I need to put up some markers. Once I got here in the pitch black I pulled my sd card and dropped it so I’ll be looking for that when I climb down. Oh yeah and my beanie and quiver are on the ground right now. It’s been a morning but at least I’m out here.


Seems like over the years I've had more first hunt of the year sh*t shows than not for a multitude of unorganized reasons.......... Congrats to the successful hunters. Good luck and be safe everybody.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Martinp26 said:


> Good luck this year everyone!
> 
> people say hunter numbers are down but every spot I scouted on public land this year was full of hunters this morning. Very frustrating first day. And yes, I went to places nobody else goes! Haha


Fluke of the calender. Saturday opener. It'll be back to normal on Monday. Lol. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Pier Pursuit (Jun 18, 2020)

Couple 1.5yo bucks and 4 does here in Gladwin County for the AM sit. May do a mid-day card pull from my cameras along our 2-tracks to see where the evening will take me. Beautiful morning.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)




----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Here’s a quick pic! Main frame 8 with two stickers. 17 points for Team 13!!!
> View attachment 856866


A beauty! Congrats!


----------



## Mole Hill (Jul 15, 2020)

Deer acted more like angus this morning and bedded down in the field


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Ran about 50 yards!


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

First opening morning deer in a long time. Hit a little back about 8 and gave it 4 hours. Found her pretty quick when I went back in.

Won't let me post a pic for some reason. It's a doe, a deer a female deer.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Mole Hill said:


> Deer acted more like angus this morning and bedded down in the field
> View attachment 856910


He's got some good nubs already


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Horseshoe said:


> Ran about 50 yards!
> View attachment 856911


Congrats


----------



## coyote-hunter (Apr 3, 2009)

Patients pays…almost. All our deer were 45 min behind their usual time’s getting back into their bedroom but we did see our target buck and 3 of his travel buddies. Unfortunately he was at maximum comfortable range, and slipped though our shooting lanes a bit too quick each time. They all moved through without detecting us and are securely bedded up for the day. Wedding reception this evening unfortunately thst we have to attend. Back at er tomorrow morning if the wind cooperates…


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Horseshoe said:


> Ran about 50 yards!
> View attachment 856911


Congrats! Looks tender.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

What a beautiful thing to see this thread up and popping! First opener I will miss in years. Have a memorial to attend this afternoon, I will be in for the first sit tomorrow evening! Great deer this morning everyone! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

Shot the biggest buck of my life this morning at 8:00!


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh yeah, little rompola action there! Great job!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

HuntinMichigan said:


> View attachment 856926
> 
> 
> Shot the biggest buck of my life this morning at 8:00!


Congrats!!!!


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

HuntinMichigan said:


> View attachment 856926
> 
> 
> Shot the biggest buck of my life this morning at 8:00!


Great buck. Congratulations


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

HuntinMichigan said:


> View attachment 856926
> 
> 
> Shot the biggest buck of my life this morning at 8:00!


Congrats! Nice buck.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

HuntinMichigan said:


> View attachment 856926
> 
> 
> Shot the biggest buck of my life this morning at 8:00!


Congrats I’d be real happy with one like that


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Just got to my parking spot.
I'm going early because I'm setting a different stand for this wind.
Not expecting much , but you never know.
Congratulations to the successful hunters this morning. 
Good luck tonight!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

HuntinMichigan said:


> View attachment 856926
> 
> 
> Shot the biggest buck of my life this morning at 8:00!


Very nice congratulations !
Flight


----------



## Sunshinetim (12 mo ago)

HuntinMichigan said:


> View attachment 856926
> 
> 
> Shot the biggest buck of my life this morning at 8:00!


Nice buck congrats!


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

HuntinMichigan said:


> View attachment 856926
> 
> 
> Shot the biggest buck of my life this morning at 8:00!


Congrats


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

Horseshoe said:


> Ran about 50 yards!
> View attachment 856911


Congrats


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

Baybum said:


> First opening morning deer in a long time. Hit a little back about 8 and gave it 4 hours. Found her pretty quick when I went back in.
> 
> Won't let me post a pic for some reason. It's a doe, a deer a female deer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Pics not posting, posting pics in wrong thread. Think I've got it sorted out now.









Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

HuntinMichigan said:


> View attachment 856926
> 
> 
> Shot the biggest buck of my life this morning at 8:00!


Beauty! Congrats!


----------



## KenTrost (Dec 24, 2020)

Back to work. I was underdressed and numb this morning. I'm now overdressed and sweating. Might be a long afternoon.


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Baybum said:


> Pics not posting, posting pics in wrong thread. Think I've got it sorted out now.
> View attachment 856952
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Big ol girl, congrats!


----------



## shamanlk13 (Jun 28, 2008)

Up and at 'em. Wasn't able to get out this morning. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

fish RN said:


> In the tree for the evening hunt. Listening to the music increasing from grand valley campus for the football game tonight. Just have to be ready at 7 for the opening fireworks. Gets me every time.
> Ice cream truck just drove through the development to my north. Gotta love hunting city deer.


I wish the ice cream truck would swing by my tree, I could go for one of those chocolate crunch ice cream things!
Flight


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Or a 10 point……just saying!
Flight


----------



## Water swatter (Aug 16, 2012)

First sit in st Clair county on the farm down the road from my house, 4 does way out in the beans so far, I watched 4 nice bucks last week cross the road back into here in the day light. Probably my last season hunting here since the land owner told me 3 weeks ago he’s putting the place up for sale, we shall see


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

Water swatter said:


> First sit in st Clair county on the farm down the road from my house, 4 does way out in the beans so far, I watched 4 nice bucks last week cross the road back into here in the day light. Probably my last season hunting here since the land owner told me 3 weeks ago he’s putting the place up for sale, we shall see
> View attachment 857005


Buy it!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

If your using a power aide bottle as a spitter but ya gotta pee... If you pee in the bottle but use a Zeiss lens cleaning wipe to clean the opening after, Is it sanitary?

Asking for a friend


----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

Been set up for a little while for the opening evening here in central Indiana, overlooking standing beans in between 2 decent patches of woods. Nothing yet, but I think the last hour or so should be good. 
Good luck and shoot straight!
P.S. 
It's great to be back and hear from everyone!


----------



## Calhoun Archer (Feb 18, 2021)

DEDGOOSE said:


> If your using a power aide bottle as a spitter but ya gotta pee... If you pee in the bottle but use a Zeiss lens cleaning wipe to clean the opening after, Is it sanitary?
> 
> Asking for a friend


Is it a good friend ?


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

RHRoss said:


> Buy it!


Seems like the trend county wide is to sell it in splits and just about double your money. Be surprised if they sell the whole thing. Or less surprised when someone else buys it and sells the splits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Bear number 3 on the day and I am so happy to have my boy with me. His first time in person!


----------



## Calhoun Archer (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Slow afternoon for me, a doe and a fawn way off and some tree rats, it’s almost a wrap .
Flight


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## KenTrost (Dec 24, 2020)

Looking like I'll be getting skunked this afternoon. I've been sitting for almost 5 hours now and haven't seen anything. 

Cranes are making noise heading south.


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## peacemaker68 (Nov 1, 2019)

8 bucks and a couple antlerless deer for me. Three 2 year old 8 points with each other. Closest they got was 60


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Calhoun Archer (Feb 18, 2021)

Nine 9t down


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

TJD said:


> View attachment 857016
> View attachment 857018


Looked like a shooter to me. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Seen over a dozen. All bald and all within bow range. Congrats to all that scored.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Pretty slow day. Few squirrels. Pretty sure a deer snorted at me going to the stand this morning. Also heard a pack of coyotes this morning too. Might have to come back with some traps when the season opens.

I think I'm gonna move the stand tomorrow somewhere in the hardwoods and leave the swamp alone for the time being.

Congratulations to all the successful hunters today!


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

d_rek said:


> Seems like the trend county wide is to sell it in splits and just about double your money. Be surprised if they sell the whole thing. Or less surprised when someone else buys it and sells the splits.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That sucks, I hate that here in sw mi that all the properties are so small. I bought mine 12 years ago and have bought neighboring properties when they come up since, 13 properties and it still only totals 400


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Nothing for me, nothing happening with cameras either.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Deer everywhere around me the last 30 min tonight including a pretty decent 8 pt. Too dark to tell if he was a shooter but he was within 30 yds at one point when I was pinned by doe right under me. I’ll be back in that stand in the morning!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Water swatter (Aug 16, 2012)

RHRoss said:


> Buy it!


I would if I won the lotto, I don’t have a extra 750k laying around at the moment


----------



## Sunshinetim (12 mo ago)

Target buck came by 30min before sundown. Didn't come closer than 80yards. Saw 3 other bucks and too many does to count. Will try again tomorrow, probably same stand if the wind doesn't change


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

Let this feller walk. Hopefully he does the same thing next year on the opener!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

I was pinned down by a spooky doe 25 yards away that acted like it was smelling something. Long stand off. Finally settled down and moved to within 20. Couldn't get drawn. Then it went into the woods. Just after, 5 more antlerless (3 adults) walked right down the clover trail, through Food Plot #2, and into the corn to feed. I chickened out. No shots fired. No bucks spotted. All crossed my foot path. No disruption. Satisfied with that.


----------



## buckguts1970 (Dec 7, 2012)

WhitetailNWalleye said:


> View attachment 857042
> 
> Let this feller walk. Hopefully he does the same thing next year on the opener!


Awesome picture!


----------



## Calhoun Archer (Feb 18, 2021)

Finally made it home. Nine point at 12yds


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

Just getting a chance to post. This guy came in at 9am this morning on a scrape line. 5 yard shot right under me! Never had him on camera! Bigger than what we did have pics of though! Feeling blessed right now! Congratulations to the other successful hunters!


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

Calhoun Archer said:


> Finally made it home. Nine point at 12yds
> View attachment 857061


Congrats


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

misupercooner said:


> Just getting a chance to post. This guy came in at 9am this morning on a scrape line. 5 yard shot right under me! Never had him on camera! Bigger than what we did have pics of though! Feeling blessed right now! Congratulations to the other successful hunters!


Dandy. Congrats


----------



## Martinp26 (Apr 23, 2011)

No action for me today. Had a deer snorting at me in the evening. Went back to my camera during midday break and someone stole my brand new tactacam. I knew I should have gotten it out of there before the opener. Thank you to whoever stole my camera in minden. Stay classy!

Better luck tomorrow and congrats to those who got something today.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Calhoun Archer said:


> Finally made it home. Nine point at 12yds
> View attachment 857061





misupercooner said:


> Big ol snout ! Congrats! 12 yards.. Can't beat that.
> 
> 
> Just getting a chance to post. This guy came in at 9am this morning on a scrape line. 5 yard shot right under me! Never had him on camera! Bigger than what we did have pics of though! Feeling blessed right now! Congratulations to the other successful hunters!


Congrats !


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Calhoun Archer said:


> Finally made it home. Nine point at 12yds
> View attachment 857061


 congrats real nice buck


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

misupercooner said:


> Just getting a chance to post. This guy came in at 9am this morning on a scrape line. 5 yard shot right under me! Never had him on camera! Bigger than what we did have pics of though! Feeling blessed right now! Congratulations to the other successful hunters!


Congrats great buck


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Seen a good one tonight, a dandy 10pt. At 18yds and let him walk (Around 140- 150” range) I’m sure I’ll probably regret that decision later in the season. It was a good opening day also seen a couple small bucks and some nice turkeys.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Congrats to all successful hunters hope I didn’t miss anyone


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

Unfortunately I have to have total hip replacement Oct 20. So my time in the deer woods is limited. Around 720 a mature doe on public sauntered by. 30yd shot double lung and ran 70 yards. I’ll hero shots later


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

snortwheeze said:


> One last thing. *You'll will never know how grateful I am for trackasorous!!!! Way back, most won't walk it. 1 battery bar out of 8 !!!
> 
> Thank you all from bottom of my heart!!
> K, I'm out... *


Glad that it is helping for you to enjoy your passion. That’s what it’s all about.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Congrats to all the lucky hunters.


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

mjh4 said:


> Seen a good one tonight, a dandy 10pt. At 18yds and let him walk (Around 140- 150” range) I’m sure I’ll probably regret that decision later in the season. It was a good opening day also seen a couple small bucks and some nice turkeys.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


You passed a 150 inch deer in michigan? You serious?


----------

